# Prayers for a friend



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

I received this email today about a dear friend. Please pray for him.

John Plato is scheduled for brain surgery tomorrow afternoon around 3:00. After all of the testing (MRI, EEG, Echo-cardiogram, etc.), it was determined that there is a tumor of unknown description in the right frontal lobe of his brain. The procedure will be to biopsy the mass that is apparently about one-half the size of a small lime, after which a plan of action will be made. Needless to say, John and Lois are very unsettled by the events of the day; however, they also understand the magnificent power of prayer and are moving forward in faith. Let us pray


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

prayers sent !!!! hope it all works out for him


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I will pray


----------



## FishingFrank (Oct 30, 2006)

Prayer sent, 

We will Pray that everything goes well for him and his family through this time.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent for John and family.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Just now seeing this. How did the surgery go? Can you give us an update?

Heavenly Father,

Please be with John in the matter of his brain tumor. Please flood him with your healing power and with your Holy Spirit. Remove all trace of the tumor and let John rise to walk in love and honor of you. Keep him in the palm of your hand.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers going up.


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*Prayers sent*

Me and my family will pray for your friend..


----------

